# How do you prepare your horse's appearance for show season?



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I start out spring by clipping, then every day my boys get a good rigorous grooming with lots of elbow grease. I pull manes and do touch ups every so often so it's easier to maintain and one less big task on my pre show check list. I keep bridle paths and whiskers trimmed for the same reason. I add a 1/4 cup of corn oil to my boys feed once a day for an extra shine.
When it's actually time for a show, they get their legs trimmed, mane touched up, whiskers and bridle path managed, and a good grooming and a bath. I keep a sleazy and polos on overnight. The morning of they get hoof black and a spray down with Pepi as well as a brushing and rubbed down with a rag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

A good shine starts long before the day of the show, I feed one cup of ground flax seed mixed with grain. A good almost daily brushing is another thing i keep up on. My horse has a really thin man so i dont do much pulling but i do cut it with a very sharp pair of scissors. A week before I use a #10 blade to clip her white sock and blaze, any long hair around the fetlocks and face gets trimmed as well. Ears get a quick going over. The day before the show i use a #30 on her bridle path. she then gets a good scrub down. I put some apple cidar vinegar in the second to the last rinse, then do a good rinsing all over. When she is dry her tail gets bagged, she gets her mane banded, a sleazy hood and blanket, her legs are wrapped and she goes in the stall for the night. day of she gets a good once over with a finishing cloth. Hair spray and baby powder to her one white foot. Clear polish on her hooves (I dont like the look of black unless the horse has black legs) her tail gets brushed out. Her nostrils get wiped clean and she is ready for the ring.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Well for me it depends which horse I'm showing, but for this purpose I will stick with the mini.

I body clip in the spring and groom every time I work with him. I also keep his tail bagged because its really long and if not he steps on it. I use oils and other moisturizers in it and rebar it either weekly or biweekly. I try to avoid combing or brushing it as much as possible, and just finger pick it most of the time. 

About a week before show I clip again, this time paying more attention to the eyes, nose, ears, legs, tail, etc. 

The day before show I give him a good bath and scrubbing with regular and whitening shampoo. Then I put leave in conditioner in his mane and tail. If he's not going in a stall for the night I blow dry him until he's not as wet, an then put his sleezy on. Last year I didn't wrap his legs, and that was a big mistake as they were filthy the next day.

The day of show, I make sure to clean every little thing, including under his tail, in his nostrils, his eyes, etc. I use Pepi and some other shine sprays that I use all over, since he is not ridden. I am also planning on using a white spray this year to give him that super clean look. Then I use some baby powder on all of his white spots as a touch up, and I use hoof polish. Right before I go into my class, I change him into his show halter and then add his face goop. 

I keep a baby wipe in my pocket to clean his hooves and anywhere else that might need it immediately before he goes into the arena.

Last year I got A LOT of people asking how I got him so white and kept him that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I curry for 3 hours until my arm falls off, clip ears, pull mane, trim tale, and then bring still fuzzy horse to show next day thanking the stars that it's just a schooling show.


----------

